# [rp-pppoe] pppoe-server  .... some cuestions

## Overpeer

Hello

I am working in a pppoe server with this program. But, I dont know how  asign  a gateway to clients.

For example,  one client(win) connect to my  pppoe-server, then  connect is succesful and  client get  10.0.0.2-10  IP Addres, but I want what  get 10.0.0.1 like gateway too ... but I dont know :S

I dont find the configuration for this feauter  :Neutral: 

Any idea?  :Smile: 

A Greting!

PD: Sorry, my english is very bad  :Very Happy: 

----------

## jkt

consult your DHCP server documentation?

----------

## Pachacamac

I don't understand what you want ! I am sorry but your english is bad like my spanish. And nobody understand me in Spain ! mdr 

So I will try to help you as I can.

Do you want to know where you can give a gateway ?

If it is that, you have a file in /etc/conf.d/net or you can use also route add default gw $gw

I hope you will understand me, I am French and my English is bad too.

----------

## Pachacamac

Oh, you want to give a gateway with DHCP ? It is simple you must use :

```
 option routers 10.5.5.1;
```

----------

## Overpeer

:S

I am sorry, my english is too bad.

Hum ...

Now:

[PPPoE-Server] ------ (IP:10.0.0.2/24) ------->[PPPoE-Client]

And I want:

[PPPoE-Server] ------ (IP:10.0.0.2/24;GW:10.0.0.1;DNS:80.58.0.33) ------->[PPPoE-Client]

jkt How  dhcpd can  give IP  configuration to PPPoE- Client ?

Pachacamac I understand you  :Very Happy: , but no. I want that, PPPoE-Server gives  complete IP configuration to  PPPoE-Client(like WinPOET for example).

Example: I have a linux server, run a pppoed service; one client windows want  connect to internet  across my server via  NAT,  for it   pppoe-server must give  gateway (ip nat inside of my server [10.0.0.1])  to clients  :Very Happy: 

Do you understand now ?  :Very Happy: 

A lot of thanks for your interesting.

Un saludo.

----------

## jkt

ok, clear. sorry, no help from me  :Sad: 

----------

## Pachacamac

Yes I think I understand.

You want use your DHCP server to give a complete IP with attributes (gw and DNS)

Try this :

subnet 10.0.0.0 netmask 255.255.255.0 {

  range 10.0.0.2 10.0.0.200;

  option domain-name-servers 80.58.0.33;

  ddns-update-style ad-hoc;

  option routers 10.0.0.1;

  option broadcast-address 10.0.0.255;

  default-lease-time 600;

  max-lease-time 7200;

}

Espero que le ayudará. 

Buena noche.

----------

## Overpeer

 :Smile: 

Dont understand me  :Very Happy: 

I no want use a dhcpd ,  I want that clients obtain  complete IP configuration   with  a pppoe connection.

When you,  connect to ADSL  with PPPoE or PPPoA client, your ISP asign you a   IP Address, Subnet mask , Gateway, and two DNS.  I want do it too  :Very Happy: 

Now, when a client connect to my server,  pppoe-server  give  IP Address and Subnet mask, but no gateway, then  I can't   make NAT if clients not have a default route, this is my problem  :Sad: 

understand now ?  :Smile: 

However ... thanks

A Greeting !!

----------

## Pachacamac

I don't know how you can give a gateway with pppo-server. Maybe you can use DHCP ? ...

----------

## Overpeer

No, because I need autenticate users in a wireless net.

However, thanks.

A Greetging.

----------

## avendesora

(I've never used this)

Maybe you could try adding

defaultroute

to /etc/ppp/pppoe-server-options?

(See man pppoe-server and man pppd)

----------

## Overpeer

xD

I dont understand this   :Shocked: 

When my windows client connect to me linux pppoe-server,  the IP configuration is this :

IP Addres: ............ 10.0.0.2

Subnet mask: ........255.255.255.0

Gateway:  ............. 10.0.0.2

But .....  client can  go to internet across ppp0 with nat,  i dont understand  ... but ... run xD

A greeting !!

----------

## WSU

If you still need help mith this I would be glad to give some pointers.

Email wsu (at) zevlag (dot) com

----------

